# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη > Δέκτες SAT >  >  Λήψη  Digea μέσω δορυφόρου

## Ioannis_123

Γεια σας,
Έχω μία τηλεόραση σμαρτ,μαρκας Sharp,που έχει ενσωματωμένο δορυφορικό δέκτη και υποδοχή κάρτας ci.
Τι πρεπει να κάνω για να έχω λήψη δορυφορικών digea; (Εκτός από την εγκατάσταση δορυφορικού πιάτου)
Πρεπει να αγοράσω ειδικό δέκτη ή υπάρχουν έτοιμες κάρτες ci ;
Επίσης,εκτος από την Digia,με ενα lnb στο πιάτο,θα μπορώ να βλέπω και άλλα κανάλια απο τον ίδιο δορυφόρο; Τι πρέπει να κάνω; 
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Serafeim Karakostas

Θα πάρεις εξωτερικό δέκτη. Υπάρχουν σχετικά θέματα, π.χ. αυτό εδώ.

----------

Ioannis_123 (17-10-16)

----------

